# Get rid of the smell of ganja?



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Could someone recommend a way of getting rid of the smell of ganja from a car interior? My GTR stinks of it, previous owner must have used it as a weed growing factory!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Take a shit on the passenger seat and put the air con on the full.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> Take a shit on the passenger seat and put the air con on the full.



I'm not sure that'll help much.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

In fairness you won't be able to smell the ganja anymore. Lol

It's a good question. My R34 interior has a whiff of cumin or another spice which really comes out when its warm. Just assumed I was stuck with it. The detailing guys might have some ideas?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not in stock on this link but should be on other detailers websites:

Dakota - Odor Bombs - Clean Your Car


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Stevie76 said:


> Not in stock on this link but should be on other detailers websites:
> 
> Dakota - Odor Bombs - Clean Your Car


That looks like the ticket, I'll see if I can get some, cheers!


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

NEUTRADOL spray cheap and VERY effective made for the home only couple of quid:thumbsup:


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Febreeze?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

smoke weed your self in there and you won't notice the smell any further plus you'll be super calm when driving maaaaaaan


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Neutradol and Febreeze both work well.


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

You need an enzyme cleaner, doesn't cover up the smell it actually breaks it down. It works on milk, yoghurt etc. haven't tried it on weed yet lol


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Could someone recommend a way of getting rid of the smell of ganja from a car interior? My GTR stinks of it, previous owner must have used it as a weed growing factory!


These are very good Odor Rescue Online Superstore - large product range with FREE UK delivery options!


The smell will be deep in material and also in your vents so you need a product like these. I'd recommend cleaning all surfaces first and allowing the interior to fully dry. 

Chris


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Alltorqueuk.com said:


> You need an enzyme cleaner, doesn't cover up the smell it actually breaks it down. It works on milk, yoghurt etc. haven't tried it on weed yet lol


+1 

The one I use it called valetpro enzyme odour eater. It's good stuff and should eliminate the smell.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Saucer of water with half an onion flat side down in it. Leave for the night.

Works on MANY bad smells.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Peeled I should add


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

If you go to a asian shop, buy some scent sticks, light one up and hold it in the car, few mins later the smell will be gone forever. Its SUPER DUPER strong.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> +1
> 
> The one I use it called valetpro enzyme odour eater. It's good stuff and should eliminate the smell.


Enzyme odour eater will be useless, it's better on organic stains and smells such as urine and sick but won't remove smoke and weed smells from deep in the vents etc, plus you can't over wet roof lining meaning you can penetrate deep in the fabric with the enzyme spray.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Weedol ?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> It's a good question. My R34 interior has a whiff of cumin or another spice which really comes out when its warm. Just assumed I was stuck with it. The detailing guys might have some ideas?


Cumin or cum in ? 
( sorry but I couldn't help it!) :chuckle:


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> +1
> 
> The one I use it called valetpro enzyme odour eater. It's good stuff and should eliminate the smell.


Yup that's the one I use


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Saifskyline said:


> If you go to a asian shop, buy some scent sticks, light one up and hold it in the car, few mins later the smell will be gone forever. Its SUPER DUPER strong.


Especially if you get the cannibis ones, which they do sell lol


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

Get a valeter to FOG the inside of your vehicle. Kills everything !


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

I used the Bilt Hamber odour bomb once and it worked a treat on nicotine 

Danny


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What did you use in the end and did it work?


----------

